# Delete



## Crazxan (May 14, 2017)

Craz


----------



## LoveYourz (May 29, 2016)

Hey man,
I occasionally come on DPselfhelp just to read the recovery section and I have come to the same conclusions in the last few months about my anxiety and DP/DR.

I've read literally every recovery story on this site when sorted by 'most viewed' up to page 25, most of the recovery stories on reddit, I've read most of the advice given by authors like Claire Weekes and Paul David on the subject. Essentially everybody says you need to accept the DP/DR, not fight it and add more worry and stress to it and it should leave as your anxiety does.

And I suppose I need that to be true. I need to have faith that's true because my symptoms are horrible. I wanted to ask if you dealt with some of the weirder symptoms such as visual snow and emotional numbness, and if so if they left as your anxiety decreased.

I was taking quite a lot of drugs in the months before DP/DR, MDMA occasionally and smoking week everyday for months which eventually led to a panic attack after smoking one night. I can't help but feel I've damaged my brain forever, if this ends up all being due to anxiety- then god damn! Anxiety is one powerful motherfucker!

Congrats my dude, I'm glad you recovered- hopefully I'll get there someday.


----------



## Elmo (Aug 11, 2017)

@Humid psycho could you please send the guide in another format?! I can't open it


----------



## Elmo (Aug 11, 2017)

Follow *


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Nice guide, i agree 100%!

I think you miss 1 thing tho, which is the important of rest or self soothe. I've found it's so important to get that sleep one way or another, and be able to soothe your mind.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I liked what you said about routine and keeping active. That's something I tend to neglect but always feel better when I'm productive. I'm going to work more on keeping a schedule as my days tend to be quite haphazard!


----------



## PanicPanda93 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you for sharing, was very inspiring.


----------

